# modernizar un amplificador push pull con valvulas l 84 ultra linear



## electromecanico (Nov 20, 2009)

primero gracias a todos por leer el tema, como veran los que ya me han despejado alguna duda, ya estoy incurriendo en el audio valvular ya me hice de unos cuantos amplificadores con poca plata y mucha pasiencia, hoy dia estoy empezado en el rejuvenecimiento de un amplificador push pull con valvulas l 84 ultra linear de la famosa marca columbia argentina.
y aqui comenzamos :luego de una limpieza profunda con izopropilico y pasiencia 
reemplace todos los capacitores y electroliticos y resistencias de porcelana y alambre  al probarlo funciona tiene buen sonido,  a mejorar bastante por que estoy usando un pre de una radio valvular que mete bastante ruido...... pero el problema y mi consulta es la siguiente 
tengo dos resistencias de catodo una por cada par de l84  una de elllas  sin denominacion y la otra 150  ohmns como la calculo para saber si esta bien y otra consulta una de las valvula de salida se pone roja la placa y otra azul la reja esto esta mal??? 
alguien tiene un breve resumen como calcular las resistencias y electroliticos de placa reja catodo gracias si les intereza subo alguna foto


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola electromecánico, que se ponga azul una válvula no es problema, pero que se ponga roja la placa significa que está mal polarizada. está tomando mucha corriente de placa y puede quemarse el transformador de salida. Lo que hay que hacer es medir las resistencias de cátodo y de reja de las EL84. La cosa funciona así, la corriente de placa crea una tensión positiva en la resistencia de cátodo, de acuerdo a la cantidad que circule. La reja está puesta a masa con una resistencia de valor elevado (100K a 1M típicamente). Queda entonces el cátodo más positivo que la reja, o lo que es lo mismo, la reja queda polarizada negativamente, a un valor de equilibrio para la corriente de placa. Esto se conoce como *polarización automática*. Si por alguna razón (generalmente la resistencia de reja se abre) las resistencias no están correctas la reja se hace positiva, tomando una cantidad exagerada de corriente. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 22, 2009)

crimson dijo:


> Hola electromecánico, que se ponga azul una válvula no es problema, pero que se ponga roja la placa significa que está mal polarizada. está tomando mucha corriente de placa y puede quemarse el transformador de salida. Lo que hay que hacer es medir las resistencias de cátodo y de reja de las EL84. La cosa funciona así, la corriente de placa crea una tensión positiva en la resistencia de cátodo, de acuerdo a la cantidad que circule. La reja está puesta a masa con una resistencia de valor elevado (100K a 1M típicamente). Queda entonces el cátodo más positivo que la reja, o lo que es lo mismo, la reja queda polarizada negativamente, a un valor de equilibrio para la corriente de placa. Esto se conoce como *polarización automática*. Si por alguna razón (generalmente la resistencia de reja se abre) las resistencias no están correctas la reja se hace positiva, tomando una cantidad exagerada de corriente. Saludos C


 gracias por la ayuda hoy estuve haciedo unas pruebas antes de leer tu respuesta que mañana controlare lo que me decis pero dos puntos que note hoy haciendo mediciones son:

-- que justo se ponen rojas las placas de una de cada par del push pull mirando el circuito son las que estan conectadas a la misma polaridad si se puede decir.... 
-- de fuente continua tengo 414 volt 
--el catodo con una resistencia de 150 ohms 
-- otra que me di cueta es que los dos pares de valvulas tiene resistencia de distinto valor de catodo facil de solucionar  
--tengo 6.6 volt de filamento poquito alto.....
y otro problema que tengo es que la valvula inversora no tiene denominacion y lo que veo es:
patas numero:
1 señal a placa de una l 84  alimentada desde una parte de la fuente
2 entrada de señal
3 parece catodo por la resistencia y capacitor
4 5 filamento
6 y 9 puenteadas alimentadas desde otra parte de la fuente
7 realimentacion desde positino de parlante
8  señal a placa de otra l 84


----------



## crimson (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola Electromecánico, hay algo que no me cierra. Lo más probable es que sea un doble triodo tipo 12AX7. Las patas 1,2 y 3 están bien, son placa, reja y cátodo. 4 y 5 filamento y la 9 el retorno de filamento, que generalmente va a masa, lo que me desconcierta es que la pata 6 sería la placa del segundo triodo, tendría que estar a positivo, la pata 7 la segunda reja y la 8 el cátodo, Una pregunta ¿de qué tamaño es la inversora de fase? es chiquita, la mitad más o menos de las EL84 o apenas más chica? Voy a revisar los manuales a ver si develamos el misterio. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2009)

gracias por preocuparse y destinar tiempo en ayudarme, les paso el circuito para ayduarlos a que me digan que valvula es la inversora por que no se si esta bien la explicacion que di............*rimson un capo!!!! el tamaño de la valvula es petiza 1/2 l84, gordita y el interirio, osea lo que se ve es un solo cilindro de un centimetro de *alto se entiende?? no se ven dos placas separadas despues voy a subir una foto


----------



## crimson (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola Electromecánico. Problema resuelto, es una 6U8, que es un pentodo y un triodo. Con el pentodo consiguen ganancia de tensión y el triodo está como un divisor de fase catodino, que tiene ganancia unitaria. Es una válvula que se usaba como conversora en los sintonizadores de válvulas. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 24, 2009)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Electromecánico. Problema resuelto, es una 6U8, que es un pentodo y un triodo. Con el pentodo consiguen ganancia de tensión y el triodo está como un divisor de fase catodino, que tiene ganancia unitaria. Es una válvula que se usaba como conversora en los sintonizadores de válvulas. Saludos C


 

muchas gracias crimson!!!!! dudas respecto de tu respuesta:
catodino??
ganancia unitaria??
conversora en los sintonizadores? 

perdon pero me avuso de la gente que sabe, hay que aprovechar... No todos los dias uno se cruza con gente que sepa de estos temas y me supen interezan!!!!!
agregando,,,, pudiste ver el circuito que te parece ????


----------



## crimson (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola Electromecánico, lo que pasa es que en los 70's yo armaba de estos bichos, el transistor era caro para un adolescente y estaban sólo los módulos Fapesa y los Lucero, por eso me acostumbré a las válvulas. El circuito es convencional, funciona muy bien, fijate que hay rquipos muy famosos con circuitería muy sencilla. El tema de las lámparas pasa por el transformador de salida. La 6U8 es una lamparita que se usaba mucho en una época, donde había conversores de recepción "6U8 + 6BZ6" era para escuchar bandas de aficionado en receptores de AM comunes. La 6U8 era la mezcladora. Se utilizaba en los viejos receptores de TV tipo "Wells Gardner" por lo tanto era muy económica y fácil de conseguir. El inversor de fase catodino es como si fuera un seguidor de emisor, pero fijate que tiene resistencias de igual valor en la placa y en el cátodo, esto hace que no tenga ganancia (unidad o muy poca ganancia) pero te ofrece dos salidas de audio desfasadas entre sí. En este caso la ganancia de tensión la provee el pentodo, que está acoplado directamente (sin capacitor de paso) al triodo. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 27, 2009)

crimson
gracias por tu respuesta, ahora es al reves es mas caro las valvulas que los solidos, pero bueno es lindo le gustan el encanto que tienen las valvulas y como decis la simplesa de os circuitos no se puede crer, cuando empece a leer del tema valvula y vi como funciona un diodo no lo podia creer algo tan basico, volviendo al tema del ampli me quedo claro lo de la inversora, y como decis lo importante son los trafos y este ampli tiene lindos trafos  nacionales pero de grano orientado y buen tamaño por eso lo quiero aprovechar, la ultima duda que me queda es lo de la placa que se pone al rojo ves algun valor de resistencia mal en el circuito de la parte de potencia


----------



## crimson (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola Electromecánico. Vamos a plantear un esquema convencional como el del dibujo. Lo primero que hay que hacer es medir con el tester las resistencias y ver que no estén disgregadas, cosa común en equipos valvulares, otro problema puede ser la fuga de los capacitores. Yo siempre doy como consejo reemplazarlos directamente, total hoy en día son componentes baratos. 
El otro punto es apoyar la punta negra del tester digital en el cátodo y la roja en cada una de las rejas de las EL84. Debemos tener tensión negativa, entre 7 y 15 volt, de acuerdo a la polarización del amplificador. Si aún persiste la placa roja, hay que dar vuelta las válvulas (donde iba una poner la otra) y ver qué pasa. Si la válvula que se ponía roja se sigue enrojeciendo en el otro zócalo es que está para tirar. Si no, es un componente de los que te mencioné. Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 27, 2009)

hoy me compre 5 libros de valvulas!!!!! que voy a terminar siendo don Mcintosh,  el finde voy a ver si lo agarro el ampli y hago las mediciones que me decis lo de enrocar las valvulas ya lo habia echo sin cambio y los capacitores ya los cambie todos las resistencia no y no las controle solo detecte que es diferente las de los catodos entre un par y el otro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

electromecanico dijo:


> hoy me compre 5 libros de valvulas!!!!! que voy a terminar siendo don Mcintosh,


Antes de conectar el soldador o encarar un proyecto verifica si consigues *"Todos"* los elementos, es una tecnología antigua y hay posibilidades de NO encontrar las partes, por ejemplo capacitores de alta tensión o inclusive las válvulas.


> el finde voy a ver si lo agarro el ampli y hago las mediciones que me decis lo de enrocar las valvulas ya lo habia echo sin cambio y los capacitores ya los cambie todos las resistencia no y no las controle solo detecte que es diferente las de los catodos entre un par y el otro


Las resistencias si no tienen signos de recalentadas, no las cambies.
Los capacitores habría que ver de que tipo son, si son de papel a la basura, si son poliéster se quedan.
Los electrolíticos conviene reemplazarlos.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de conectar el soldador o encarar un proyecto verifica si consigues *"Todos"* los elementos, es una tecnología antigua y hay posibilidades de NO encontrar las partes, por ejemplo capacitores de alta tensión o inclusive las válvulas.
> 
> ya me ice de varios amplificadores de antaño, como este del tema en cuestion es un columbia con trafos de grano orientado ultra linear y un trafo de potencia que debe pesar 5 kg
> 
> ...


 
sabes que tengo esa duda por que los capacitore viejos como me doy cuenta si son de papel o poliester   
y los electrliticos ya los cambie


los que se indica el voltage por ejemplo: 250 volt cc .05 uf ..este es un electrolitico???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

electromecanico dijo:


> sabes que tengo esa duda por que los capacitore viejos como me doy cuenta si son de papel o poliester
> y los electrliticos ya los cambie
> los que se indica el voltage por ejemplo: 250 volt cc .05 uf ..este es un electrolitico???


Nop, puede que sean de papel.
Los electrolíticos son de valor y tamaño "Grande", si tu equipo tiene "Sus años" deben ser de cuerpo de aluminio (Y color aluminio, sin pintar), suelen estar vinculados a lo que es alimentación con tensión de operación de 250V hasta 450V.
Los de papel parecen ser como "enrollados", se suele ver el arrollamiento.
Los de poliéster parecen como si los hubieran sumergido en pintura, tienen un parecido a un "Caramelo".


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 28, 2009)

ok se entiende.... super claro los capacitores son los de la fuente por ejemplo y los tipicos verde azulejo otros bermellon son capacitores tenes idea de algun link para interiorizarme un poco mas en el tema de capacitores y electroliticos 

y otra duda los electroliticos son los polarizados y los capacitores no o eso no es punto de diferenciacion entre capacitores y electrliticos????


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

electromecanico dijo:


> ok se entiende.... super claro los capacitores son los de la fuente por ejemplo y los tipicos verde azulejo otros bermellon son capacitores tenes idea de algun link para interiorizarme un poco mas en el tema de capacitores y electroliticos
> 
> y otra duda los electroliticos son los polarizados y los capacitores no o eso no es punto de diferenciacion entre capacitores y electrliticos????


Polarizados, No polarizados, electrolíticos, cerámicos, poliéster, son todos capacitores.
Poseen distintas características pero son lo mismo, algunos se emplean para algunas cosas y otros para otras cosas.
Los electrolíticos (Por lo general) se emplean para filtrar CC en fuentes o como pasa altos (No dejan pasar la CC), también sirven si son de gran valor para "Almacenar" energía.
Los cerámicos, poliéster se emplean (Por ejemplo) en los controles de tono (Graves y agudos)
Los no polarizados se emplean en crossovers pasivos (Dentro del gabinete del parlante)


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por la info !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oqalexxx (Abr 6, 2012)

hola amigos  estoy con muchas ganas de hacer un amplificador de audio con bulbos 



de echo este es un modelo a seguir por qe me encanto espero qe me puedan alludar muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Acá tenés un circuito que no creo que diste mucho del que vos tenés:


----------

